# Semi-gloss polyurethane not glossy?



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I put 3 coats of this stuff over pine dyed with TransTint:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

However, it is still not really glossy at all. I really like working with the wipe on stuff - is there something that will produce a glossier finish that can be purchased at a big box?

Also, after 24 hours it is still pretty tacky - what should I do about that?

Thanks!

David


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your topic reads "Semi-Gloss", but the image for your product is for a gloss. You can make a wiping finish from any gloss varnish or gloss oil base polyurethane by thinning 25%+. You may only need another coat or two.












 







.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

You're right, sorry. The one I have is indeed the link I sent - I don't know where I got "semi-gloss" for in the title of the post.

I was just hesitant to do more coats because of how tacky it is already. I thought putting more over an already tacky finish was a bad idea. Should I just wait longer (recall it's been about 24 hours after the 3rd coat)?

David


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

daviddoria said:


> You're right, sorry. The one I have is indeed the link I sent - I don't know where I got "semi-gloss" for in the title of the post.
> 
> I was just hesitant to do more coats because of how tacky it is already. I thought putting more over an already tacky finish was a bad idea. Should I just wait longer (recall it's been about 24 hours after the 3rd coat)?
> 
> David


You should wait for it to dry. You can lightly sand between coats with 320x. If the paper grabs at all it's still not cured. Was it old or contaminated? You can thin with naptha instead of mineral spirits for a quicker dry.












 







.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

It is probably about 2 years old. Does it "expire" even if it is kept sealed? I didn't thin it at all - I thought you could just wipe it on right out of the can?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

daviddoria said:


> It is probably about 2 years old. Does it "expire" even if it is kept sealed? I didn't thin it at all - I thought you could just wipe it on right out of the can?


Follow instructions on the can. I would say that it's too old.












 








.​


----------

